# Rubber cutting edge



## 129 (Feb 15, 2005)

I need to tap into the knowledge of this group! I have a Curtis snow plow. For the last two seasons I have been using a steel cutting edge, but this year I would like to switch over to a rubber edge due to the amount of pavement plowing I will be doing this year. I went to my local Curtis dealer and asked for a rubber cutting edge. I was given a plastic one? I have never seen one like this. Should I just take it back and go else where for a rubber edge? The plastic one was not even pre-drilled. I have put pro wings on the blade for this year and they came with real rubber cutting edges. Any suggestions would be of help!:salute:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If it's what I think, then it's a urethane edge. No, you don't want to take it back. He should have drilled it to fit your plow, but you can do it yourself if you have a drill. It will outperform and outwear your steel or rubber cutting edge when used on pavement.


----------



## Gregg Blair (Sep 10, 2002)

If it's "plastic" it's not urethane. It's polyethylene. Urethane has more of the flexible properties of rubber, but is more durable and last up to 7 times longer.


----------



## 129 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys! Just the advise I was seeking! I'll let ya know how the installation goes. Now if we just get some snow


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If you're plowing alot of pavement you want steel, not rubber. Poly edges are a better option than rubber, especially if it was given to you at the cost of a rubber edge :>


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has any feedback or information on expected life expectancy of a plastic cutting edge. Would be using the plow on 60 driveways each one about 25' long x 18' wide, and 89,000 sq. feet of road. Asphalt is all in real good shape, no major gouges, or rough spots. Can I expect a plastic edge to last through approximately 20-25 plowings?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Andrew, that plastic wouldn't even last close to that many clearings. I have a plastic edge on one of my blowers and I'm lucky if it holds out for two clearings of a 128 unit project. Unless someone knows of a product that will hold up longer. I've been looking for the past 3 years.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

So we'd just be better off figuring the price of re-sealcoating their driveways in would be our best bet? Some of these people need a reality check, I remember you telling me about the one condo board that didnt want steel cutting edges, you talked them out of it right? I'll give you a call next week, I never returned your call from a week ago..... we went to a school board meeting last night to hear the results of bidding for plowing for their district, pretty entertaining.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

129;324472 said:


> I need to tap into the knowledge of this group! I have a Curtis snow plow. For the last two seasons I have been using a steel cutting edge, but this year I would like to switch over to a rubber edge due to the amount of pavement plowing I will be doing this year. I went to my local Curtis dealer and asked for a rubber cutting edge. I was given a plastic one? I have never seen one like this. Should I just take it back and go else where for a rubber edge? The plastic one was not even pre-drilled. I have put pro wings on the blade for this year and they came with real rubber cutting edges. Any suggestions would be of help!:salute:


Is it yellow? If so it's a Fall-line Poly blade, work well wears long.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I am looking into a poly cutting edge, any good online sources?

I found this place:
http://www.fallline.com/store/Results.cfm?Cat_ID=9&secondary=23


----------

